# The War Game [1965]



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 20, 2012)

The War Game (not to be confused with the episode of Doctor Who "The War Games", 1969) is a programme made by the BBC in 1965 documenting what might have happened had a nuclear war occurred in the UK. It was deemed too "shocking" at the time to be shown, and was held back from being broadcast until 1985. 


[video=youtube;nrGg8PfkbZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrGg8PfkbZw[/video]


I myself think it is very good, looking very realistic considering the budget they had.

(BTW, if you want to skip to 14:30. That's where it gets _way_ more interesting)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 25, 2012)

I have the film with Hungarian subtitles. It was one of the best docudramas on the subject of nuclear war.


----------

